# Science Fair Experiment



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 29, 2018)

My mom found a homeschoolers' science  fair and I want to sign up. I want to have an experiment involving mantids as my display. Does anyone have a good idea for a science fair experiment involving mantids? This will be my first time at a science fair so I have no ideas on setup or anything. Thanks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 29, 2018)

Okay one sec... @MantisGirl13

You're breeding, raising, sourcing, and selling mantids. You're keeping your own feeder populations, and advising folk on here like a pro.

You're 13.

In my opinion, you've already won!


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 29, 2018)

But yeah, maybe categorize behaviours.

Compare behaviours among your diff species.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 29, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> Okay one sec... @MantisGirl13
> 
> You're breeding, raising, sourcing, and selling mantids. You're keeping your own feeder populations, and advising folk on here like a pro.
> 
> ...


Lol   

I know, it doesn't seem to be something I should need help on, but I have no ideas for an experiment to show! I wish it could just be a display but it needs to be a carefully conducted experiment. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 29, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> But yeah, maybe categorize behaviours.
> 
> Compare behaviours among your diff species.


Ok, interesting idea. How should I put it into experiment form? (hypothesis, control group, subject group, etc.)

- MantisGirl14


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 29, 2018)

Well, if there's some behaviours you've observed, you can hypothesize some behaviours carry across species and others don't. 

You could observe, tabulate, and present.

Maybe it's a poor idea though. There's lots of random stuff that would probably affect the observations and data.

Maybe I'm stumped too.


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 29, 2018)

Effect of time (of day) on predatory compulsion.

When are they more aggressive in their predation. 

Oh. Do they expect you to physically perform an experiment there and then?

Or is it enough to present your methods and findings with a display?


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Nov 30, 2018)

you could do a quick set up for if they actually know what colors they are and if they choose to ""blend in" on say some construction paper that is the same color as them or if theyre just silly killer insects


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 30, 2018)

Ziiggy's Insectarium said:


> you could do a quick set up for if they actually know what colors they are and if they choose to ""blend in" on say some construction paper that is the same color as them or if theyre just silly killer insects


Interesting idea. I will consider it. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 30, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> Effect of time (of day) on predatory compulsion.
> 
> When are they more aggressive in their predation.
> 
> ...


I don't have to do the experiment there, I just have to summarize the experiment and show the materials used and such.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 30, 2018)

This is a really cool idea! A few ideas I have.


Do different times in the day affect feeding habits?

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090911161421AAUgdlW

Do mantids prefer different colors for perching?

Does heat affect hunting abilities?

Im not taking credit for a couple of those ideas because other people said them, I am just re-phrasing.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 30, 2018)

Cole 78 said:


> This is a really cool idea! A few ideas I have.
> 
> 
> Do different times in the day affect feeding habits?
> ...


Thanks! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## gare58 (Dec 2, 2018)

Depending on how much time you have you could design an experiment around testing the intelligence of mantids.  Do you hand feed yours at all?  If you do then you can use food as a reward system and perhaps test if mantids can count.  Apparently honeybees can count 0-4.

https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-05354-z

Or even if mantids could learn to associate a certain stimulus to food.  Probably something visual like a flash card with a shape on it.  The point would be to see if the mantis crawls to/chooses the shape that has a food reward if it goes near it.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 2, 2018)

gare58 said:


> Depending on how much time you have you could design an experiment around testing the intelligence of mantids.  Do you hand feed yours at all?  If you do then you can use food as a reward system and perhaps test if mantids can count.  Apparently honeybees can count 0-4.
> 
> https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-05354-z
> 
> Or even if mantids could learn to associate a certain stimulus to food.  Probably something visual like a flash card with a shape on it.  The point would be to see if the mantis crawls to/chooses the shape that has a food reward if it goes near it.


Now that is a really cool idea! I have a month or two to work on the experiment, so that may work!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 2, 2018)

That is a great idea, @gare58.

It seemed to me the mantids we kept this fall would beg with their raptors when I'd lift the lid for feeding. 

Pavlov should've kept mantids.


----------



## gare58 (Dec 2, 2018)

@hysteresis Animal psychology was one of my favorite classes when I was an undergrad.  

I think mantids have some degree of learning where to get food.  In the wild they may return to the same place to hunt if the hunting is good there.  That's why a good experiment might be to test if this is strongly dependant on visual cues.  If they can map their surroundings.

@MantisGirl13 if you need any help designing the experiment or using the scientific method feel free to ask here.  You seem to have enough experience with your mantids that you could control a lot of aspects of the experiment.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 2, 2018)

gare58 said:


> @MantisGirl13 if you need any help designing the experiment or using the scientific method feel free to ask here.  You seem to have enough experience with your mantids that you could control a lot of aspects of the experiment﻿﻿﻿﻿


Of course I will post if I have questions or success! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Dec 2, 2018)

gare58 said:


> Or even if mantids could learn to associate a certain stimulus to food.  Probably something visual like a flash card with a shape on it.  The point would be to see if the mantis crawls to/chooses the shape that has a food reward if it goes near it.


This is a cool idea! 

I feel that mantis do have this ability to respond to stimulus to food. I am typically the one who feeds our mantises, and I've noticed they don't seem to be interested in my husband as much as me. He frequently gets denied when he tries to pick them up, yet they will reach up for me and visually perk up when I approach. I think they associate my face with food, as I usually handle them and clean their enclosures before I feed. 

It would be cool to see the results of this experiment!


----------



## gare58 (Dec 2, 2018)

If you can teach a mantis to respond to flash cards for food then you can incorporate things like showing different amounts on the flash cards and train them to choose the higher amount to see if they can count such as in the bee experiment.  If all goes as planned they'll be doing your algebra homework before you know it.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 2, 2018)

gare58 said:


> If all﻿ go﻿es as planned they'll be doing your algebra homework before you know it.


I need to teach mine cuz i hate math


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 2, 2018)

Graceface said:


> It would be cool to see the results of this experiment!


me too


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 2, 2018)

Are their brains wired for visual pattern recognition? Can they even see like that?

Maybe. I had a thought a couple months ago. If the diematic displays they display are intended to intimidate, then are they themselves able to decode a threat like that? Do they differentiate between threats? If so, maybe they can quantify in some sense. 

Maybe honey as a reward.


----------



## gare58 (Dec 3, 2018)

Honey or bites of food.  It's got to be something enticing enough that the mantid seeks out more, but not enough that it becomes satisfied and loses interest.  Then you can repeat the process multiple times so the mantid can hopefully learn new behavior.

@hysteresis it would be interesting to test different patterns and colors too.  Like you said paint a threatening looking pattern on a flash card.  Use reds and yellows.  And then a calming pattern with lots of green.

Do mantids display for each other if they're having some kind of territorial showdown?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 3, 2018)

gare58 said:


> If all﻿ goes as planned they'll be doing your algebra homework before you know it.


Ha, I wish! 

JK, I love algebra!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## ohaple (Dec 3, 2018)

Lots of good suggestions here. Due to your timeline it looks like you will be limited to behavioral mantis experiments. If I remember my science fair days, they care much more about you setting up a proper experiment, not having interesting results. Unfortunately that is in contrast to what most people want to do, learn something interesting, even if not confirmed entirely scientifically. If you are trying to win, make sure that your tests are well controlled.

Behavioral experiments are a little hard because it is difficult to keep all of your constant factors.

I know your interest is primarily in mantises, but maybe look into an experiment with your feeder insects. Could measure how different fruit fly media impacts the yields of the culture. Start by putting maybe 10 flies with a measured amount of excelsior and a measured amount of food. Let the cultures run a few weeks, then put them in the freezer to kill off the culture and allow you to better count the number of adults. See which made more adults in the second or third generation and chart it as your results. Fruit flies are very interesting subjects since their lifecycle is so short. This might have the side-effect of impacting how you keep feeder cultures moving forward. You could test several of the most common recipes. Obviously this test would not give you results about the longevity of the culture (which is more important to some people), but it would be interesting nonetheless. One of the weaknesses in the experiment is knowing whether you have the same gender distribution. I think melanogaster are dimorphic, but you wouldn't be able to effectively sort out gender to start your test.

Best of luck!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 7, 2018)

@MantisGirl13

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/0031938472901722


----------



## gare58 (Dec 7, 2018)

@hysteresis great find!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 7, 2018)

@hysteresis Thank you! This sounds like the perfect thing for my experiment! Good find!!!! 

Thank you!!!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm sure there are many papers out there @MantisGirl13.

I'm also sure you'll do well.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 7, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> I'm sure there are many papers out there @MantisGirl13.
> 
> I'm sure you'll do well.


Thanks! 

I am not sure if I would have found that myself though! 

This sounds perfect because it is simple, easy to set up as an experiment, and involves mantids!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 7, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 7, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> Cool!


Yes! Now, what species do I try it with? I am thinking several different species and compare them? Maybe orchids, budwings, ghosts, and G. Asians?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 7, 2018)

Wow. This Maldonado guy goes deep down the rabbit hole... 

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022191079800116


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 7, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> Wow. This Maldonado guy goes deep down the rabbit hole...
> 
> https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022191079800116


Seriously! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## gare58 (Dec 7, 2018)

@MantisGirl13 that would be a great idea to compare different species.  It would add a new element to the original experiment.

@hysteresis another great article.  That's interesting that discontinuous training (breaks between sessions) is more effective than continuous.

I'm still really curious the extent of mantis intelligence.  You've said before your mantids reach up for you when it's feeding time.  As you sure it's because they are wanting food or are they just trying to hitch a ride out of their enclosure?  Mine reaches for me when it wants to get up high somewhere.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 7, 2018)

gare58 said:


> @MantisGirl13 that would be a great idea to compare different species.  It would add a new element to the original experiment.
> 
> @hysteresis another great article.  That's interesting that discontinuous training (breaks between sessions) is more effective than continuous.
> 
> I'm still really curious the extent of mantis intelligence.  You've said before your mantids reach up for you when it's feeding time.  As you sure it's because they are wanting food or are they just trying to hitch a ride out of their enclosure?  Mine reaches for me when it wants to get up high somewhere.


I think we all are interested in mantis intelligence and many people, hobbyists and scientists alike are conducting experiments to figure out just how smart they are! 

I think that when they reach up it is for a ride out of the enclosure, but I have had several (spiny flowers) reach up for food!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 7, 2018)

But yeah. So maybe they initially reach to climb up on you. Then you don't offer a hand or perch for them to reach for. 

Do they continue to reach in anticipation? 

.......


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 7, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> But yeah. So maybe they initially reach to climb up on you. Then you don't offer a hand or perch for them to reach for.
> 
> Do they continue to reach in anticipation?
> 
> .......


Ya, I would guess that they continue to reach in anticipation. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## gare58 (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm curious about their vision.  It seems primarily tuned to spot movement.  Sometimes when I'm watching her climb in her plant she feels around quite a bit before she finds a good hand hold.  Sometimes feeling in empty air and it makes me wonder why she doesn't see where the branch is and reach straight for it.  Almost like she moves like a blind person until she sees food.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 7, 2018)

@gare58 I've noticed that too.

Excellent near vision and depth perception would be a characteristic that gives one mantis an advantage over another in hunting. The more successful mantis would go on to procreate, thus perpetuating the characteristic.

Shouldn't most mantids have vision strong enough to hit the branch more successfully, and with the less iteration? Hmmm.


----------



## gare58 (Dec 8, 2018)

@MantisGirl13 if you want you could design the experiment around their reaching.  Do handfed mantids reach for food or to hitch a ride?  Your hypothesis would be which you think it is.  Then you could record occurrences of them accepting a ride and accepting food following a reach.  Maybe it's both?  Perhaps offer both at the same time and see if they consistently choose one or the other.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 8, 2018)

@MantisGirl13... Mantis whisperer...


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 8, 2018)

gare58 said:


> @MantisGirl13 if you want you could design the experiment around their reaching.  Do handfed mantids reach for food or to hitch a ride?  Your hypothesis would be which you think it is.  Then you could record occurrences of them accepting a ride and accepting food following a reach.  Maybe it's both?  Perhaps offer both at the same time and see if they consistently choose one or the other.


Interesting idea! I will definitely think about it. Everyone is giving me such great ideas, it is hard to pick one!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 8, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> @MantisGirl13... Mantis whisperer...


Lol  

I wish!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 8, 2018)

@MantisGirl13 ... Pretty much


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 8, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> @MantisGirl13 ... Pretty much


I don't really think so! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you all for your ideas! I started my experiment today. I chose to use the idea that @hysteresis gave me. Thanks hysterisis!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 12, 2019)

Good luck with it. Keep us updated on your experiment


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 12, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Thank you all for your ideas! I started my experiment today. I chose to use the idea that @hysteresis gave me. Thanks hysterisis!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


When you win, I hope they put your name up in lights, with all the other science superstars.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 13, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> When you win, I hope they put your name up in lights, with all the other science superstars.


You mean IF I win?   Thanks! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 13, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> You mean IF I win?   Thanks!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Nah. You've got this.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 14, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Nah. You've got this.


Lol   

Thanks! I'm just trying not to be overconfident!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 8, 2019)

The fair is tomorrow!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 8, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> The fair is tomorrow!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Now i'll be thinking of you during the morning! Hahaha!

Were you able to put something together that produced presentable results?


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 9, 2019)

Geeze!  Best of luck!

@MantisGirl13

YOU'VE GOT THIS!

:stuart:


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 9, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Geeze!  Best of luck!
> 
> @MantisGirl13
> 
> ...


Thank you!! When I'm done I'll post a picture of the display.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 9, 2019)

Blue ribbon!!!!!!!!!! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 9, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Blue ribbon!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Wahhhhhtttt? You sound surprised? 

That's wonderful! So proud for you, and so glad to see others recognizing your work. Your parents must be elated!

We have a scholar amongst us.


----------



## Graceface (Feb 9, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Blue ribbon!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Sweet! I knew you had it in you


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 9, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Wahhhhhtttt? You sound surprised?
> 
> That's wonderful! So proud for you, and so glad to see others recognizing your work. Your parents must be elated!
> 
> We have a scholar amongst us.


 I am surprised!   

Thanks!



Graceface said:


> Sweet! I knew you had it in you


Thanks! I am excited! 

Pictures to come...

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 9, 2019)

Graceface said:


> Sweet! I knew you had it in you


Look. We dont know much about each other, but we do infer things by our presentation on here, and the things we tend to say, and by our tone. Reaction to a bum situation, etc.

@MantisGirl13 has always come across extremely level-headed, and maturely reserved. FAR beyond her years, and fully capable. She ain't playin', yo'.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 9, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> @MantisGirl13 has always come across extremely level-headed, and maturely reserved. FAR beyond her years, and fully capable. She ain't playin', yo'.


That's a compliment that means a lot to me. Thank you!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## vyadha (Feb 9, 2019)

When you get the chance can you post some pics of your presentation? Congrats!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 9, 2019)

Gratz on the blue ribbon  



vyadha said:


> When you get the chance can you post some pics of your presentation?


Yeah,  like to see that too


----------



## RebelleSinner (Feb 9, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 9, 2019)

Here is a picture of me with my display. 





- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 9, 2019)

I take my proverbial hat off to you, Miss.

A joyous day at your home for sure! 

Congratulations!


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 9, 2019)

Oh, and I see the mantis charm! 

You know, you should post some close up pics of your display boards so we can see what you came up with.

Those results.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 10, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Oh, and I see the mantis charm!
> 
> You know, you should post some close up pics of your display boards so we can see what you came up with.
> 
> Those results.


I know, I will post more pics later, but I have to wait for my mom to send them to me first! This was one of the only pics I had on my kindle.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 16, 2019)

Beautiful job friend! You have more brains than me haha!


----------



## vyadha (Feb 16, 2019)

Close ups please!! I’d love to show my students.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 17, 2019)

I'll ask my mom to take some closeup pics! 



Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Beautiful job friend! You have more brains than me haha!


Lol ☺ Thanks

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 17, 2019)

@MantisGirl13Outstanding Project: well done Nice pic of you and your display.



hysteresis said:


> You know, you should post some close up pics of your display boards so we can see what you came up with.


I would like to read that too.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 17, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 I'm sure I speak for the group when I say we're extremely proud for you. 

Dr. Dart, Mantis Whisperer!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 17, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> @MantisGirl13 I'm sure I speak for the group when I say we're extremely proud for you.
> 
> Dr. Dart, Mantis Whisperer!


Thanks! Lol  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## 5eyesUK (Mar 17, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> You know, you should post some close up pics of your display boards so we can see what you came up with.
> 
> Those results.


Hey @MantisGirl13 ive just found this thread and im so totally impressed!

Congratulations on this OUTSTANDING project!

Id also love to read your research, have you posted those pics since?

You are amazing


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 17, 2019)

5eyesUK said:


> Hey @MantisGirl13 ive just found this thread and im so totally impressed!
> 
> Congratulations on this OUTSTANDING project!
> 
> ...


Thanks! Sorry, I forgot about this post! I will do what I can to get pics of my papers. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## 5eyesUK (Mar 17, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 that would be great!  I love anything about mantis intelligence, cant wait to read your experiment results ☺


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 17, 2019)

5eyesUK said:


> @MantisGirl13 that would be great!  I love anything about mantis intelligence, cant wait to read your experiment results ☺


Ya, the experiment was fun to do, and the results were awesome!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## 5eyesUK (Mar 17, 2019)

Was interesting to see you are homeschooled. I live in an area (UK) where there is a lot of homeschooling going on, also a lot of alternative schooling. I've worked in a (Rudolf) Steiner / Waldorf school and I have friends who homeschool. Always very bright young people with innovative ideas 

Please do let us read those results, would be yet another great contribution of yours to this forum.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 23, 2019)

Ok, sorry it took me so long! Here you are, @5eyesUK @vyadha @Little Mantis @hysteresis and all others who wanted to read my display. This is my paper that includes all the information on my display and more. 

View attachment Insect Intelligence 2.docx


(And yes, I know I repeated the Abstract twice, that was the format they asked me to send it in as.)

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 23, 2019)

Cable / Internet dude is here. I'll look at this in a bit. You're awesome!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 23, 2019)

@hysteresis What do you think of the paper?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 23, 2019)

@MantisGirl13

You caught me snoozing after supper LoL. Fat and old today. 

Yeah I looked at it this afternoon and I was impressed how well written it is. 

The experiment was thoughtfully planned and you stated results plainly.

You observed limitations due to sample size, and acknowledged other factors that could skew your results. 

I think it was great, and demonstrated great ability and maturity in how it was executed.

Its obvious why you were successful.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 23, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> @MantisGirl13
> 
> You caught me snoozing after supper LoL. Fat and old today.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I certainly had fun doing it, and it taught me a lot about avoiding small mistakes in an experiment that could change the outcome.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## ohaple (Mar 24, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Thank you! I certainly had fun doing it, and it taught me a lot about avoiding small mistakes in an experiment that could change the outcome.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I am quite impressed. Very well written and thought out. When you learn more statistics in school you will also be able to find out whether the results are statistically significant, but I think you did a good job of coming to a conclusion without that. A+


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 24, 2019)

ohaple said:


> I am quite impressed. Very well written and thought out. When you learn more statistics in school you will also be able to find out whether the results are statistically significant, but I think you did a good job of coming to a conclusion without that. A+


Thanks! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Foxhill (Mar 25, 2019)

Well done, excellent report !


----------



## vyadha (Mar 27, 2019)

Very very well done!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 27, 2019)

@vyadha @Foxhill Thanks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## 5eyesUK (Mar 31, 2019)

@MantisGirl13, Ive read parts of your paper so far. As a non - nerd, I cant comment on it from an academic point of view but I just loved it!

I think its a fantastic piece of research and whilst I love googling all sorts of info on mantids (although I havent made an effort to venture into academic papers), i havent found any information so far on specific examples of mantis intelligence. For me as a hobbyist, your paper is a little treasure and I believe many people on mantis forum ( apart from this one, ie Facebook groups of which there is a few) would love to read it.

Would you be interested in making it a little bit more public? Not everyone, who would like to read it, would necessarily want to sign up here for a membership to get access. (Its taken upto 3 weeks before my application got accepted )

Its a fab reading and I will gradually get thru it all. Thanks again for sharing


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 31, 2019)

@5eyesUK Thanks!

What do you mean by making it more public? 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## 5eyesUK (Mar 31, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 im not sure if the Mantidforum posts are easily available to non members? Before i became a member,  i struggled getting access to threads. It might be something to do with the fact I was doing so from an Android phone, not sure. 

I just thought if ie there was a link to the paper from a Facebook group, would people be able to access it?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 31, 2019)

@5eyesUK

No, I don't think posts are available to non-members because I couldn't access them from a laptop or a kindle before I was a member. It would be great if a link to the the paper could be put on a FB group, but I don't have access to social media, so I can't do that. 

Would you be able to put a link to it on the FB group for me? 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## 5eyesUK (Mar 31, 2019)

@MantisGirl13

I would be happy to, what is the URL I should link to?


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 31, 2019)

Most ISPs give their users some space in which you can keep docs and photos etc. You can upload it there. Or, you can create  a free dropbox, or use Google Drive.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 31, 2019)

5eyesUK said:


> @MantisGirl13
> 
> I would be happy to, what is the URL I should link to?


Thanks! Can you just download the pdf to your device and post it on the FB site? I've never done it before, so idk. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## 5eyesUK (Apr 3, 2019)

Hi @MantisGirl13 

Im an extemely low tech person  but I will look into what I can do.  I dont know whether @hysteresis could create some kind of online space for your pdf and I could post the links to it on the Facebook groups that I am in. They r mostly UK and European, some American too. 

I think it would be nice if there was an option for comments for you to get a feedback too, if you wish that?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 3, 2019)

Ok. Thanks!

That would be neat, but because I am unable to see the feedback it doesn't make much sense.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 3, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Ok. Thanks!
> 
> That would be neat, but because I am unable to see the feedback it doesn't make much sense.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Do your folks have social media?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 3, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Do your folks have social media?


My parents have FB.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 3, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> My parents have FB.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


They could make a post and make it public, and shareable.

But perhaps they'd rather not invite attention to their superstar daughter. Academic or otherwise.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 3, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> They could make a post and make it public, and shareable.
> 
> But perhaps they'd rather not invite attention to their superstar daughter. Academic or otherwise.


Ya, maybe. I can't believe I never thought of that!

Lol   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 3, 2019)

Make waves! Get your name out there. Maybe an entomology professor at a great college will notice you, and remember you in the future.

There's college scholarship money out there. Make yourself a candidate.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 4, 2019)

Ok! I'll talk to my parents about it! Thank you!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## 5eyesUK (Apr 4, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 i am so happy you came up with this solution. 

I did mean that maybe hysteresis could park it for you somewhere (he sounds like the perfect guy for computer stuff!!) where it would have a comments facility that you could access. However doing it through your parents FB is just ideal. 

They will have to join some mantis groups on FB, all they need to do is just search "mantis" amongst FB groups and theyll find a few there to post a link to your amazing pdf.

I totally agree with @hysteresis you need to make your work visible as it deserves all the positive attention it can get. Best wishes with it 

Id still love to post a link for you on those I am a member of but its not possible to post a pdf from ones file. It needs to live somewhere on the net and be linked to.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 4, 2019)

Thanks for your willingness to help me @hysteresis and @5eyesUK! I really appreciate it! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## 5eyesUK (Apr 4, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 most welcome, best wishes with getting great feedback! ☺


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 4, 2019)

Well, I do have a forums share section in my dropbox. Id be happy to host it there.

But as I said, you can create a free dropbox and host it there yourself.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 4, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Well, I do have a forums share section in my dropbox. Id be happy to host it there.
> 
> But as I said, you can create a free dropbox and host it there yourself.


I'll ask my parents if they can do it, but if they can't I might take you up on that offer.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Bentis (Apr 4, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I'll ask my parents if they can do it, but if they can't I might take you up on that offer.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I'm in the mantis keepers facebook page and it's the largest mantis group on FB as far as I know (almost 10,000 members) and it is very active.  Let me know if you want me to do it.  Your parents are smart keeping you off facebook (and hopefully most social media) at your age.  Fantastic job on the project, btw.  I feel confident saying you are the pride and joy of this forum.


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 4, 2019)

Bentis said:


> I feel confident saying you are the pride and joy of this forum.


 mantis whisperer


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 4, 2019)

Bentis said:


> I'm in the mantis keepers facebook page and it's the largest mantis group on FB as far as I know (almost 10,000 members) and it is very active.  Let me know if you want me to do it.  Your parents are smart keeping you off facebook (and hopefully most social media) at your age.  Fantastic job on the project, btw.  I feel confident saying you are the pride and joy of this forum.


Ya, I'm kind of glad I don't have social media right now! 

Thanks! That means a lot to me.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 4, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> mantis whisperer


If there was such a thing, I doubt I'd be one, but thanks anyway!  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm so impressed    I homeschooled two of my four children ( Now Grown) and am now homeschooling my grandchildren.  

I truly had no Idea of your age until I read this and I do agree you're the pride of the forum. The information you presented was so concise and well presented.

Great job your parents must be so proud of you!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 30, 2019)

Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> I'm so impressed    I homeschooled two of my four children ( Now Grown) and am now homeschooling my grandchildren.
> 
> I truly had no Idea of your age until I read this and I do agree you're the pride of the forum. The information you presented was so concise and well presented.
> 
> Great job your parents must be so proud of you!


Thank you! I love school, especially math and science, and I love being homeschooled. I eventually want to be an entomologist. I love science because I love learning about God's creation and in science there is always  more to learn. 

- MantisGirl13


----------

